# twm - unable to open fontset [any]



## trev (May 11, 2018)

After the 10 May update to x11-wm/twm, it no longer runs but exits with the message "unable to open fontset [any you care to name]".

Restoring the previous version of twm works (as expected). Anyone else have this issue?


----------

